# Nach Neuinstallation kommen weniger E-Mails an



## Falloutboy6 (17. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein Problem. Ich habe einen neuen Server und habe Ihn neu aufgesetzt nach der Anleitung von HowToForge.



> System:
> Debian Etch
> IspConfig *Version:* 2.2.26
> Postfix


Der Spamfilter ist im Ispconfig ausgeschaltet, aufjedenfall laut Weboberfläche.
Ich habe aber das gefühl, dass seitdem alles auf dem neuen Server ist weniger Mails ankommen. Junkmails kommen eigentlich fast garkeine.
Wo könnte ich den nachschauen ob die irgendwo noch verschluckt werden bzw. ausgefiltert werden?!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2008)

> Wo könnte ich den nachschauen ob die irgendwo noch verschluckt werden bzw. ausgefiltert werden?!


Wie bei allem was mit email zu tun hat, im mail log.

Vielleicht hast Du ja auch in den Spamfilter Einstellungen das Löschen von emails aktiviert.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (20. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt ein neues Problem.

Bei manchen E-Mailadressen habe ich das Problem, dass der Versender der E-Mail, also einer der eine E-Mail an meinen Server schickt, folgende Fehlermeldung erhält.



> Folgende Empfänger konnten nicht erreicht werden:
> xxx@xxx.de
> Der Zielserver für diesen Empfänger wurde im DNS (Domain Name Service) nicht gefunden. Überprüfen Sie die E-Mail-Adresse, und versuchen Sie es erneut. Wenn das Problem fortbesteht, wenden Sie sich an Ihren Systemadministrator.


Das Lustige dabei ist, gleicher Empfänger anderer Versender geht alles. 
Gleicher Empfänger irgendein anderer Versender geht aufeinmal nicht mehr. Was könnte das sein?!

Mein System:


> Debian Etch
> ispconfig  2.2.26
> Postfix


Dankeschön


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2008)

Ok, wie die Fehlermeldung besagt hat das ganze mit Email nichts zu tun sondern es ist ein DNS Problem. Überprüfe mal ob alle DNS Server der Domain auch richtig funktionieren aund einen korrekten MX Record und A-Record für die Domain zurückliefern.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (20. Okt. 2008)

du meinst im ispconfig selber im DNS-Manager?!


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2008)

Du musst die authoritive Nameserver der Domain abfragen, das ist in vielen Fällen nicht Dein ISPConfig Server. Am einfachsten nimmst Du eines ser webbasierten DNS Test Tools, die nehmen Dir da viel Arbeit ab.


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2008)

Die DNS Records der Domain sehen soweit ok aus. Was für mails kommen denn nicht an, welche von externen Servern oder intern versendete Mails?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (22. Okt. 2008)

Also interne kamen bis jetzt alle an. Es waren externe die nicht angekommen sind. Aber es kommen auch teilweise von extern an.
Klingt jetzt zwar komisch aber er beschwert sich, dass keine Spammails mehr ankommen


----------

